# Tandem Stoke



## DaleTR (Apr 6, 2007)

A bit late, but some pics from Fruita this May. Mary's & Vegetarian on the big bikes. Lots of fun, with brief moments of terror for the capitans thrown in.....:eekster:
(Probably some terror for the the stokers, too...)


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

have you guyss tried freeriding with those. looks like fun!!!


----------



## Lutarious (Feb 8, 2005)

*Nice*

My girl and I ride a rigid Ibis tandem. What a blast. I couldn';t tell what the brown one with the DC fork was. Looks a lot more burly than ours.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

nice!
have you managed to endo it yet??


----------



## DaleTR (Apr 6, 2007)

545cu4ch said:


> nice!
> have you managed to endo it yet??


Don't think it's actually possible to endo the tandem, but never say never. I DO know you can slide the front end out & dump it.. LOTS of mass to crash no matter how you do it, and the stokers are NEVER happy about it.

The "other" bike is a KHS Tandemania Comp + an old Cannondale Dual crown fork. The KHS was recently replaced by an Ellsworth Witness. One ride on a stiff, dual suspension tandem, and thoughts of upgrading take over. They are looking to unload the KHS... but beware, all three people I know who bought an "entry level" tandem now have nice Dual Suspension bikes  It's addictive.


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

We started with a custom Curtlo hardtail tandem, them a Ventana El Conquistador, than a Ventana El Testigo to another El Testigo, the current tandem is by far the "most awesome of the 4 we had owned.


----------



## nynx (Mar 1, 2007)

....a true testament to the quality of the ultimate stand to hold that beast! That is the most awesome tandem I've ever seen!


----------

